# NEW YORK members?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...how many of us are New York members?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay for NY


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in NY.


----------



## jellbel57 (Jan 25, 2011)

yep


----------



## mattk (Feb 18, 2011)

Long Island. Just picked up my Cruze Saturday but haven't seen another one here since I ordered it back in February.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Long Island as well, picked mine up on the 15th. I've seen two thus far on Sunrise Hwy  both blue, mine is red.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

upstate, Adirondacks.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

upstate, Columbia County


----------



## mikenyc (Jun 15, 2011)

queens ny


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Westchester county, NY - Black Granite Metallic 6M ECO arriving on July 1


----------



## cj10918 (Jun 14, 2011)

Orange County


----------



## CTcruze11 (Jun 26, 2011)

up in ct right over the line


----------



## dane (Jul 31, 2011)

long island...


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Waterford ny just outside of Albany 

2011 cruze Eco m6


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Dutchess County


----------



## cruzed (Aug 23, 2011)

I live near Binghamton, NY.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

I was born in LI (Live in CA now)... where are all the LI people from?


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Up state Jefferson county


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Steuben county. Also known as the middle of nowhere, NY.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Rockland County .... Who is up for a meet and cruising in the Cruze(s)!?


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

WNY (Erie County - Buffalo)

wouldnt mind having a meet up somewhere, trying to get something going here right now. WNY Cruze


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

_Long Island (Suffolk Co.)_


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Western NY Buffalo Bills/Sabres FTW


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Buffalo, NY native in Newark, DE for college so closer to NYC at the moment. WNY Cruzers I can meet. I'm also tryna get in with the ontario boys, lol


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm about 30mi NW of Albany. Don't have a Cruze yet (my dad does though), but should have one by the end of March, or early April.


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

Live in orange county, work in rockland county


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Long Island, NY here. Nassau County to be exact. I've only seen a few Cruzes, not many though


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

east of syracuse, oneida county. have spent some time in Ardsley NY for GM training, and in Erie Ny for GM training. it would seem i am a smaller version of ZZ Top, instead of nation wide, i'm only state wide, lol.


----------

